# Påskägg



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 14, 2022)

Does anyone know if IKEA are actually selling these, or is this just something that somebody mocked up as a joke?

I did a little bit of research into which Easter egg was the lowest in carb content and the Ferrero Roche one won out at 43%. There is a post about it here.



			http://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/lowest-carb-easter-egg.99288/


----------



## Gwynn (Apr 14, 2022)

Brilliant. Love the idea.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 14, 2022)

God knows how many carbs are in a Hotel Ccocolat ostrich egg, but I will find out on Sunday. And in their chocolate and mint liqueur….


----------



## Ditto (Apr 14, 2022)

Lol took me a minute!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 14, 2022)

I had to google Hotel Chocolate Ostrich Egg, my mind is truly boggled. £85 for an Easter egg or £30 if you are on a bit of a tight budget.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2022)

Lowest carb egg:



Highest carb egg:


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 16, 2022)

Having now sampled the Ferrero  Rocher egg I find it to be very nice but excessively sweet. This, I'm assuming, is because I have been avoiding anything that has refined sugar in it for such a long time that things like this are bound to taste too sweet.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> Having now sampled the Ferrero  Rocher egg I find it to be very nice but excessively sweet. This, I'm assuming, is because I have been avoiding anything that has refined sugar in it for such a long time that things like this are bound to taste too sweet.


I remember a couple of years ago stopping in at a café after a long walk in the countryside and having a treat of chocolate fudge cake and mint ice cream. I found it very sickly after many years abstinence, but I battled on because I'm a Yorkshireman and it had cost me good money


----------



## trophywench (Apr 30, 2022)

I did that with a creme brulee a couple of years ago!  Orrible.


----------

